
The ultimate encryption guide against aliens and lizards, NWO. bilderbergs - lizards_NWO
1. What kind of encryption types, schemas, modes, philosophies are? And pros&#x2F;cons&#x2F;uses of each?
-entire disk encryption
-encrypted containers
-hidden volumes
-file&#x2F;folder level encryption (encFS)
-container uploaded to the internets.
Pros, cons?
Any more types?<p>2. What to encrypt and how, where? What files should be encrypted and in what mode?
Should all files, why? What files are most important to encrypt? Should web browser data be, how? Documents, projects?<p>3. What encryption software to use? Why? Pros cons uses? I wanna good interface (GUI) and user friendliness.<p>4. How to encrypt things like web browser or mail client profile&#x2F;data? containers are mounted as separate partitions, so it&#x27;s not possible. Need to use things like EncFS?<p>5. Any decent EncFS for windows? Or alternatives?<p>6. What happens when there is power loss? is everything safe except RAM (for minutes)?<p>7. What encryption? Or what chains? AES is backdoored or they have strong ASICS to bruteforce fast. There is a reason jewish Intel corp. has hardware acceleration of AES (ok maybe to steal keys, but maybe also other reasons).<p>8. What is the performance hit of encryption? Need strong CPU&#x27;s?<p>9. Truecrypt container is shit as it&#x27;s fixed size. So what then?<p>10. Encryption OPSEC.<p>11. Full disk encryption is shit. If one byte breaks, you are done. No way to fix filesystem, recover etc. I don&#x27;t have enough space to do frequent full disk backups.<p>12. Can two factor authentication? Should?<p>13. What happens when you hibernate?<p>14. Is there an option to auto-dismount when unused for X time?<p>15. Should steganography my encryption file? How to? So for example my file won&#x27;t be ENCRYPTED.tc but instead be hidden inside a PNG image or a mp4 video file (that will work as a video too) etc.<p>16. If not full disk encryption, what files directories should be erased often? Like temp dirs etc? So there is no copy of some evil files, caches etc
======
bronlund
yeah :)

